# Monsoon deck rejects sony cassette adapter



## dichron (Nov 4, 2003)

i'm trying to listen to my ipod in my car using a sony cassette adapter, but when i put it in, the deck futzes around a little, then spits the tape back out. i tried flipping it around and changing the crosstalk, and had no luck. i even tried another adapter, and it still wouldn't work. what am i doing wrong, or is my cassette deck broken?


----------



## dichron (Nov 4, 2003)

lil help here?


----------



## joako (Jun 30, 2002)

Does it play real cassettes? If it's a single DIN, I've used a tape adapater before and it worked without a problem


----------



## dichron (Nov 4, 2003)

guess that'd be a good thing to test... too bad i don't think i even own a cassette tape.


----------



## joako (Jun 30, 2002)

lol.
try a blank one? or just try one of those cleaning tapes, it could be dirty... do you smoke anything inside your car?


----------



## dichron (Nov 4, 2003)

*Re: (joako)*

lol... "smoke _anything_"








nope, but i'll give the blank tape a try.


----------



## skicrave (Oct 26, 2001)

There should be a switch on the side of the tape adapter to allow it to be played in the deck. If not, I believe you hold the eject button for five seconds before inserting the tape and that will prevent the deck from spitting it back out (I believe this process is detailed in the owner's manual).


----------



## dichron (Nov 4, 2003)

still no luck. i hate my car =(


----------



## Geordie (Jun 22, 2001)

*Re: (dichron)*

Does the adapter work in other decks? Is it especially cold? These things have a limited life and they can be stiff enough when cold to trigger the end-of-tape sensor on some or most decks. Sorry, but those adapters are a sucky solution and fitting tape decks to modern cars is about as much use as fitting them with oil lamps.


----------



## dichron (Nov 4, 2003)

*Re: (Geordie)*

ya, i definitely want a better solution (i'm still kicking myself for not buying a VWCDPIC when he was selling them), but in the mean time it'd be nice to have this option. it works fine in a 97 jetta's bose cassette deck. i should find someone with a monsoon to compare with


----------



## pdykstraVR6 (Jan 2, 2004)

i have a radio shack casette adapter which works fine in other cars, but will not play in my 2000 single DIN monsoon system.... i havnt tried any other tapes yet but im in the same situation as you


----------



## STP1 (Dec 2, 2004)

I have the 2004 monsoon with the tape deck and CD. I use it for the same thing (creative labs nomad zen xtra). It did it once to me. All I did was to pull it out, switch the wire input side and giver another go. It "futzed" around for a moment then took it. I just leave it in there now. I think the cold may have something to do with it.


----------



## fotomatt1 (Jul 21, 2004)

Make sure that your tape deck is set to Tape B. It will not work on the A side. I found this out after a similar experience. Now that I know it has to be played on the B side it works flawlessly!


----------



## cpchillin (Nov 12, 2004)

Make sure that your tape adapter has something in the first hole from the edge, when looking at the "bottom". If it doesn't than you can try putting some tape over the hole but not to tight, you want to trick the head unit into thinking that there's a real tape in there and that it's not at the end of the tape. This has been the problem on other cars that I've done so it could be the problem with the VW's as well.


----------

